# Looking for a cheap yearly VPS with IPv6 and peers with HE and Cogent



## KuJoe (Mar 4, 2015)

Looking for a cheap yearly VPS hosted in any other data center with HE + Cogent for IPv4 and IPv6 (so far I could only find Joe's Data Center in my limited search). Any specs will do as long as it has IPv4, native IPv6, and peers with Cogent and HE for both.

Budget is $30/year but this is flexible. Thanks!


----------



## zzrok (Mar 4, 2015)

Are you looking for something that is Cogent + HE only, or can other providers also be in the mix?  It will be difficult to find anyone else exclusively using Cogent + HE.  Also, most network mixes I watch are changing all the time, so you might not be on the same mix a year after you sign up.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 4, 2015)

Hm...

I've seen many people have HE or Cogent but not both. 

WSI has Cogent and HE but only on IPv6 (IPv4 is HE only).


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 4, 2015)

It can have other upstreams but they must use HE + Cogent for IPv6. I understand data centers can change upstreams and I'm fine with switching providers later on.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Mar 4, 2015)

We can provide this in Phoenix, AZ (AS30693) with either OpenVZ or KVM. Your budget shouldn't be an issue though I don't know what more you're looking for in terms of the other VPS specifications.

If you're interested, let me know!

URL: https://vapornode.com/cloud


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 4, 2015)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> We can provide this in Phoenix, AZ (AS30693) with either OpenVZ or KVM. Your budget shouldn't be an issue though I don't know what more you're looking for in terms of the other VPS specifications.
> 
> If you're interested, let me know!
> 
> URL: https://vapornode.com/cloud


Do you have a test IPv6 address I can check out? Thanks.


----------



## sv01 (Mar 5, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> Do you have a test IPv6 address I can check out? Thanks.


from LEB offer


2607:ff50:0:28:7409:909a:1645:7b0f
traceroute from DO SG via HE


```
4  xe-5-1-0.sin11.ip6.gtt.net (2001:668:0:3::1020:2e1)  1.707 ms if-ae7.2.tcore1.SVQ-Singapore.ipv6.as6453.net (2405:2000:300::5)  25.652 ms xe-5-1-0.sin11.ip6.gtt.net (2001:668:0:3::1020:2e1)  1.696 ms
 5  ge2-4.core1.sin1.he.net (2400:7a00:0:a22::1)  1.820 ms xe-5-1-0.sin11.ip6.gtt.net (2001:668:0:3::1020:2e1)  1.644 ms ge2-4.core1.sin1.he.net (2400:7a00:0:a22::1)  1.779 ms
 6  10ge6-1.core1.hkg1.he.net (2001:470:0:29f::1)  32.798 ms  40.067 ms  32.536 ms
 7  10ge3-1.core1.tyo1.he.net (2001:470:0:26a::1)  97.417 ms  97.413 ms  97.376 ms
 8  10ge15-2.core1.lax2.he.net (2001:470:0:294::1)  191.763 ms *  189.457 ms
 9  10ge14-1.core1.den1.he.net (2001:470:0:15d::1)  215.776 ms *  215.691 ms
10  10ge4-3.core1.chi1.he.net (2001:470:0:1af::1)  241.063 ms *  241.155 ms
11  continuum-data-centers-llc.gigabitethernet11-18.core1.chi1.he.net (2001:470:1:3e7::2)  381.873 ms *  381.757 ms
12  * * *
13  * * *
14  * * *
15  * * *
16  atrato-gw.ip6.gtt.net (2001:668:0:3::8000:be2)  3360.535 ms !H * *
```


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Mar 5, 2015)

The IPv6 test by @sv01 is for Chicago and only applicable to our dedicated servers.

Our Phoenix (VPS) IPv6 test is 2607:ff28:0:21::f2

Our Phoenix (VPS) IPv4 test is 104.140.67.17


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 5, 2015)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> Our Phoenix (VPS) IPv6 test is 2607:ff28:0:21::f2


I'm seeing 100% packet loss from Tampa, Chicago, Dallas, and Denver. Looks like it's not reachable for TeliaSonera (Tampa and Denver) and I'm getting blocked by 2607:ff28:7001:c::2 for Dallas and Chicago. It's weird because our Tampa locations peers with Cogent and our Denver location peers with HE so why they are going over TeliaSonera is just strange. Maybe I'll need to find a provider with Level3 in the mix just to be safe since Cogent and HE have weird routing sometimes.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Mar 5, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> I'm seeing 100% packet loss from Tampa, Chicago, Dallas, and Denver. Looks like it's not reachable for TeliaSonera (Tampa and Denver) and I'm getting blocked by 2607:ff28:7001:c::2 for Dallas and Chicago. It's weird because our Tampa locations peers with Cogent and our Denver location peers with HE so why they are going over TeliaSonera is just strange. Maybe I'll need to find a provider with Level3 in the mix just to be safe since Cogent and HE have weird routing sometimes.


I noticed this last night too. The IP can only reach certain destinations. I have passed this information on to our datacenter so this should hopefully be resolved soon.


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm wondering if there's a bigger issue, I'm noticing some routing issues over IPv6 for other test IPs I've been trying in different locations even going over Level3. I've opened a ticket with one of my data centers also to see if they can figure out what's going on and hopefully escalate it to the proper networks.


----------



## zzrok (Mar 5, 2015)

There are reports of a fairly large Level3 outage/derp.  https://puck.nether.net/pipermail/outages/2015-March/007647.html


----------



## lowesthost (Mar 5, 2015)

its because cogent will not play nice

http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/10/22/peering-disputes-migrate-to-ipv6/

its going to keep happening

probably you are right need all 3  cogent, he and level 3   or another peer that peers with  both he & cogent



> I've opened a ticket with one of my data centers also to see if they can figure out what's going on and hopefully escalate it to the proper networks.


if they are dealing with he.net cogent   cogent will  do nothing

we have he.net & cogent ipv6  ( just not in the same place)   and they cant talk to each other


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 5, 2015)

lowesthost said:


> its because cogent will not play nice
> 
> http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/10/22/peering-disputes-migrate-to-ipv6/
> 
> ...


I know that, that's why I asked for both in my first post.  The connectivity issues we're experiencing are not related to that.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Mar 6, 2015)

I wonder what the real reason is Cogent do this, is there not some sort of petition that can be sent to an ombudsman to force them in to doing something?


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Mar 6, 2015)

We use both ipv6 and ipv4 with the following providers XO, Level 3, TWTC, GTT, NTT, Cogent, Comcast and Global Crossing. ipv6 is dhcp setup to your server we allow you to choose which ipv6 resolvers you want to use we let our clients know of Google Public DNS IPv6 addresses which are as follows:2001:4860:4860::8888 & 2001:4860:4860::8844. We still have some finishing work to do on our switch out of our previous billing system. But all in all we have ipv4 and ipv6 for dedicated server, shared hosting, VPS and Private Cloud systems. IPV6 is the way as ipv4 is hard to get from arin.


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 6, 2015)

Enterprisevpssolutions said:


> We use both ipv6 and ipv4 with the following providers XO, Level 3, TWTC, GTT, NTT, Cogent, Comcast and Global Crossing. ipv6 is dhcp setup to your server we allow you to choose which ipv6 resolvers you want to use we let our clients know of Google Public DNS IPv6 addresses which are as follows:2001:4860:4860::8888 & 2001:4860:4860::8844. We still have some finishing work to do on our switch out of our previous billing system. But all in all we have ipv4 and ipv6 for dedicated server, shared hosting, VPS and Private Cloud systems. IPV6 is the way as ipv4 is hard to get from arin.


Did you forget to include HE in your list? I'm pretty sure I made it a requirement in my post and the thread title.


----------



## Mid (Mar 7, 2015)

I am just a lay man regarding hosting but, 

From afterburst.com/datacenters (miami) :

*IPv4:* 96.47.231.200

*IPv6:* 2607:ff48:1:300::4c4:5b70

But afterburst doesn't seem to have any $30/y vps.

The dc is QuadraNet ( bgp.he.net*/AS8100* )

and their InfraCloud service starts from $5.81/m

ps: I think you have used/using QuadraNet for your aFreeCloud 

ps: strange to see a provider searching for a low end vps (instead of people like me)


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 7, 2015)

@Mid most of the time I'm looking for LEBs for myself personally and not for my company but in this case I'm looking for anothet monitoring VPS (I like to keep my monitoring VPSs outside of our networks to see what clients see) and LEBs are perfect for that.


----------



## Mid (Mar 7, 2015)

sorry for the mistake, I thought you were overlooking quadranet

on you initial post you didn't mention quadranet (just said 'any other dc')


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 7, 2015)

@Mid I have servers with QuadraNet already and have a monitoring VPs with them also.  Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Mid (Mar 8, 2015)

AS1299  -  TeliaSonera

AS30693 --> Eonix.net --> serverhub.com ; has $15/y , $32/y plans but can't find a test ip, let you contact

PS: 

30693 is the one used on the vpsB library article "How to gauge the quality of a provider's network"

but I noticed it only after I found it via random searching 

anyhow, you all missed it


----------



## Wintereise (Mar 8, 2015)

We have HE + Cogent (and Tinet + PCCW) in LA.

Give us a try if you want -- https://www.cloudshards.com/budgetvpshosting.php

LG is public if you need to test -- http://ca.lg.cloudshards.net/

Thanks.


----------



## Mid (Mar 8, 2015)

On my random test, I also noticed cloudshards , but it doesn't have cogent+HE on ipv6 if I saw it right (AS62638 - cogent missing on ipv6)


----------



## Mid (Mar 9, 2015)

AS29169 - gandi.net

https://ready2frag.com/vps -

mentioned on this page: *Chicago: *Level(3), NTT America, TATA, GT-T, nLayer, Abovenet, *Cogent, HE.net*

no ips mentioned, let you contact


----------



## Wintereise (Mar 10, 2015)

Mid said:


> On my random test, I also noticed cloudshards , but it doesn't have cogent+HE on ipv6 if I saw it right (AS62638 - cogent missing on ipv6)


It is not. PCCW and HE are simply too well peered for IPv6, not a lot flows inbound via Cogent.

It's there if needed, though.

From the Cogent looking glass for one of the LA blocks,


```
BGP routing table entry for 2602:FFE8:300::/40, version 110148281
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default)
62638
2001:550:0:1000::421C:127 (metric 10166061) from 2001:550:0:1000::9A36:424C (154.54.66.76)
Origin IGP, localpref 130, valid, internal, best
Community: 174:3001 174:10017 174:20999 174:21001 174:22013
Originator: 66.28.1.39, Cluster list: 154.54.66.76, 66.28.1.69, 66.28.1.103, 66.28.1.9, 66.28.1.68
```


----------



## Mid (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't have good networking knowledge, but I didn't see 'cogent' on ipv6 for AS62638

HE+cogent on both v4 & v6 is the requirement

image link below: (could not attach image, dialog doesn't close)

http://s11.postimg.org/vrkq1u1dv/as62638.png


----------



## Kenshin (Mar 11, 2015)

Mid said:


> I don't have good networking knowledge, but I didn't see 'cogent' on ipv6 for AS62638
> 
> HE+cogent on both v4 & v6 is the requirement
> 
> ...


Not appearing on the IPv6 peer list doesn't mean they don't have Cogent. HE relies on BGP table feeds from other networks to build their data, and they just don't happen to have a BGP feed from someone that has primarily Cogent on IPv6, which is understandable since I'd say every other network relies on HE for IPv6.

You can either use Cogent's looking glass to confirm as Wintereise posted, or pretty much assume that if someone has Cogent for transit in IPv4, they'd have Cogent in IPv6 as well.


----------



## Serveo (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi KuJoe,

Is AS5580 https://apps.db.ripe.net/search/lookup.html?source=ripe&key=AS5580&type=aut-num an option for you?

IPv6 is native available.

-

Milan


----------

